# Is Microsoft loading spyware on my computer?



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Lately, I have been getting popups from Micro$oft on my really old, hardly useable hp pavilion 4450 desktop (as soon as my laptop gets fixed, I am tossing out the stupid thing). The next time one comes up, I will take a screenie and post it on here. They bring up offers like Windows vista, Office 2007, M$ works, etc..... I reformatted my hard drive and reloaded Windows 95 on it, but they start coming up after I visit Micro$oft's website! :flame: I have done ALL of the spyware scans and even ran ccleaner! Hopefully when I get my laptop reloaded with xp pro, this will stop! It even says in the bottom of the popup window something like this "Microsoft supports this popup"... :help: I reloaded, connected to the internet WITH virus protection and spyware protection, went to micro$oft's website, and they start coming up! It isn't your average popup, they come up even when the net is disconnected! :help: I even installed popup blockers! :viking: :duel:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would think because 95 is so old there has not been one critical update now for over 3 years on it. No Support what so ever from Microsoft. So that machine is WIDE open to Microsoft, and they know it. :Bawling: 
XP Has a wonderful Pop up blocker built in~! That ones stops like 99.9% of ANY and All pop ups~! I Love it.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I too love the popup blocker in xp~! Right now, my Xp installation is corrupted, and unusable. It doesn't have restore cd's but I should be getting some soon.
Okay, that is understandable about Windows 95 being so old, but, still, I can't believe MICROSOFT of all things would want to load a pc with popups~! :shrug:


----------

